# Hospitals Send Christmas Babies Home in Adorable Stockings



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2014)

Cute idea for these Christmas babies...http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarrell/hospitals-send-christmas-babies-home-in-adorable-stockings


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2014)

awwwww how cute are they?


----------

